# Critical skills work permit - ECSA registration



## hk8565 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi !

I applied for a critical skills work permit as agricultural engineer in July 2015.
I received it for 5 years with the condition that I need to submit a proof of employment within the 12 months. In April 2016, I submitted a proof of employment and received in May 2016 a new critical skills work permit as agricultural engineer which is only valid 1 year with condition that I need to submit a final ECSA certificate of registration next time I want to renew it.

I have just received a final ECSA certificate of registration as "Candidate Engineering Technician - Chemical", which is different from my current critical skill "Agricultural Engineer".

My questions are:
- Next time I want to renew my critical skills work permit, should I renew it under the category "Chemical Engineering Technician" instead of "Agricultural Engineer"? My degrees state however "Agricultural Engineer" as title. 
- What type of appointment should I make with VFS: 
Application for Renewal of existing visa (DHA – 1739)
Application for Change of Conditions on existing visa or Change of Status (DHA - 1740)
- Does the fact that I am only a Candidate and not a Professional according to ECSA matter when I will apply for a renewal of my critical work visa?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## hk8565 (Jul 24, 2016)

Can somebody help my case, please?


----------



## sobodla (Mar 20, 2016)

hk8565 said:


> My questions are:
> 1- Next time I want to renew my critical skills work permit, should I renew it under the category "Chemical Engineering Technician" instead of "Agricultural Engineer"? My degrees state however "Agricultural Engineer" as title.
> 2- What type of appointment should I make with VFS:
> Application for Renewal of existing visa (DHA – 1739)
> ...


1. You renew as per assessment by ECSA in this case Chemical Engineering Technician 
2. Application for Change of Conditions on existing visa or Change of Status (DHA - 1740)
3. NO, it doesnt matter


----------



## Grid1985 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi I wanted to ask because I was given a critical skills visa but they gave me just one year. Does anyone know the requirements for the renewal. When I was given the visa some guys said I would get 5 years but I only got one year. My other friend also got one year. My questions are: 
1.what should I apply for at VFS global. Is it renewal or something else. 
2. What are the requirements. 

Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my T1-701u using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

Grid1985 said:


> Hi I wanted to ask because I was given a critical skills visa but they gave me just one year. Does anyone know the requirements for the renewal. When I was given the visa some guys said I would get 5 years but I only got one year. My other friend also got one year. My questions are:
> 1.what should I apply for at VFS global. Is it renewal or something else.
> 2. What are the requirements.
> 
> ...



If you applied for a Critical Skills Permit on without a job offer you get 1 year. Once you get your job offer and contract you can go back to Home Affairs visa VFS with your supporting docs and they will extend your Permit to 5 years. 

i hope my response is not too late


----------



## Cpamukcu (May 24, 2021)

sobodla said:


> 1. You renew as per assessment by ECSA in this case Chemical Engineering Technician
> 2. Application for Change of Conditions on existing visa or Change of Status (DHA - 1740)
> 3. NO, it doesnt matter


----------



## Cpamukcu (May 24, 2021)

Dear Sobodla
After my education evaluation at Ecsa, I was told to apply as "candidate engineering technologist" for registration
However I wonder applying as candidate instead of professional engineering technologist precludes me from getting a critical skills work permit? Can my visa application be rejected because of this reason? I need your help please.


----------



## Lixa (Dec 7, 2021)

Hi everyone. 

Is it mandatory to get a registration for a civil engineer to apply for a critical work Visa? Or the studies assessment is enough? 

Thanks for your answer


----------

